# headers issue



## nissan99 (Aug 13, 2005)

Is obx headers good for 99 altima because i heard that they crack let me know someone. one more thing wats a good exhaust for the 99 altima because im lookin for hp thank you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nissan99 said:


> Is obx headers good for 99 altima because i heard that they crack let me know someone. one more thing wats a good exhaust for the 99 altima because im lookin for hp thank you


you get what you pay for. obx headers are hit and miss. some people like them, some dont. the chances of them not fitting are too high for me to trust them. go with a known brand instead.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

it depends for what kind of hp you want. for high-end hp, go for a 4-1 header. and for low end, ofcourse a 4-2-1. hotshot sells them for around $430, but i would say it's a good buy for a decent raise in airflow, hp, and torque.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

alrite... obx are fine you will just have to shave some of the block off...you wont see that much gain from exhaust and headers with out more air into the engine...i.e. intake... eitehr way you will probably just get about 10-15 hp... any first gen exhaust will fit if you bring it to an exhaust shop to get about 6 more inches of piping added... less than 20 bux max... gl with the exhaust system


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the rice math doesnt work here guys... with all bolt ons and a trip to the dyno, you will see a gain of only about 20hp. not very cost effective when you consider how much everything costs. you can get a set of hotshot headers for about 275. you can also get them used from various people that wreck their altimas. just keep your eyes and your ears open.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> the rice math doesnt work here guys... with all bolt ons and a trip to the dyno, you will see a gain of only about 20hp. not very cost effective when you consider how much everything costs. you can get a set of hotshot headers for about 275. you can also get them used from various people that wreck their altimas. just keep your eyes and your ears open.


when u say "with all bolt ons...(etc)" are you saying with intake and headers, you will only get a 20hp gain?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dsmracer said:


> when u say "with all bolt ons...(etc)" are you saying with intake and headers, you will only get a 20hp gain?


yup, pretty much. a stock altima puts out about 120-125 at the wheels. after all bolt ons, the number is usually at about 140-145.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> yup, pretty much. a stock altima puts out about 120-125 at the wheels. after all bolt ons, the number is usually at about 140-145.


i see...but if that's the case, then why does it say otherwise for obx headers (just an example) specific to 2nd gen. nissans? wouldnt that be false advertisement? and without unofficial turbo kits, nitrous, and larger fuel injections, how else could you raise the hp considerably? btw, i'm curious about the rest of your answer to the other issue about underdrive pulleys


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dsmracer said:


> i see...but if that's the case, then why does it say otherwise for obx headers (just an example) specific to 2nd gen. nissans? wouldnt that be false advertisement? and without unofficial turbo kits, nitrous, and larger fuel injections, how else could you raise the hp considerably? btw, i'm curious about the rest of your answer to the other issue about underdrive pulleys


how much difference does obx claim? results are different usually because you dont know what the conditions were for the test. they dont tell you timing, air temp, fuel ratio or things of that nature. some cars also respond better than others. its actually hard to get a ka to make more hp without doing something to the internals. the good thing is, ka's respond well to forced induction.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> how much difference does obx claim? results are different usually because you dont know what the conditions were for the test. they dont tell you timing, air temp, fuel ratio or things of that nature. some cars also respond better than others. its actually hard to get a ka to make more hp without doing something to the internals. the good thing is, ka's respond well to forced induction.


well, better yet, forget the obx header. (I'm sure the tests are all based on stock vehicles, so it should be pretty consistent and accurate) However, I found some supposedly "turbo headers". I haven't really heard of this until now, so If anyone can tell me anything about this- pros, cons, reccomendations, then that would be great. It fits all ka engines (altima or 240sx), and it doesnt say on this particular site how much hp or torque it will improve your engine, but if they say "no more need for expensive engine swaps. keep your 2.4L engine and turbocharge it!", then i'm assuming it's quite a reasonable gain. They're selling it for $450, and if you can tell me anymore about it, here's the website :: http://www.turbocalculator.com/view-product.php?product=004-001-021 ::


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dsmracer said:


> well, better yet, forget the obx header. (I'm sure the tests are all based on stock vehicles, so it should be pretty consistent and accurate) However, I found some supposedly "turbo headers". I haven't really heard of this until now, so If anyone can tell me anything about this- pros, cons, reccomendations, then that would be great. It fits all ka engines (altima or 240sx), and it doesnt say on this particular site how much hp or torque it will improve your engine, but if they say "no more need for expensive engine swaps. keep your 2.4L engine and turbocharge it!", then i'm assuming it's quite a reasonable gain. They're selling it for $450, and if you can tell me anymore about it, here's the website :: http://www.turbocalculator.com/view-product.php?product=004-001-021 ::


thats for use with a turbo. youre better off just going with a hotshot header.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> thats for use with a turbo. youre better off just going with a hotshot header.


this is the first online site that ive seen (as far as i can remember) that is actually selling a turbo kit for the KA24DE. i know it's probably bullshit, as are all the other ones, but i had to email them about it. ill post their reply as soon as i get it (so probably monday, first work day). but in the meantime, take a look at the website and check out the pics and let me know what you all think. And i already know the whole story, so please no comments on the obdII and how nobody has ever released any plans on coming through with legit turbos for the 2nd gens...unless i've missed something or im wrong about something, feel free to correct me.


----------

